# [Firefox-bin] le mystère du plugin-garou

## l_arbalette

Bonsoir à tous,

ça fait un moment que je suis embêté avec un truc très bizarre. C'est pas que ça soit vraiment très gênant, mais ça m'intéresse de savoir si quelqu'un saurait comment résoudre ce problème....

Explication :

J'ai installé firefox-bin (pour pouvoir utiliser flash, car je suis en AMD64). Les plugins flash et java sont fonctionnels (et pas seulement les soirs de pleine lune   :Razz:  ), et quand je tape about:plugins dans la barre d'adresse, je les vois bien (exemple de la présence de mes plugins en capture d'écran)

La version compilée de firefox n'est pas installée.

```
equery list mozilla

[ Searching for package 'mozilla' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.6 (0)

[I--] [ -] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56 (0)

```

et ça renvoie la même chose les soirs de pleine lune.

Quand je lance firefox en cliquant sur un lien hypertexte dans un email à partir de Thunderbird, les plugins disparaissent, et ne sont plus fonctionnels.....

about:plugins ne renvoie rien du tout !!!

Pourtant, c'est le même exécutable qui est lancé.

A partir de Thunderbird, sur un lien d'un email de Rue du Commerce :

```
ps aux | grep firefox

xxxxxxx  19968  7.8  3.8 125644 39052 ?        Sl   19:35   0:02 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin http://affiliation.rueducommerce.fr/Affilient/Tracking/clic.asp?af=1&partner=marchand&p1=84g%3A&p2=84%5BX.......
```

et là, disparition des plugins.

Et en cliquant sur l'îcone dans mon menu K :

```
ps aux | grep firefox

xxxxxxxx  20000 27.2  3.3 120268 33976 ?        Sl   19:36   0:01 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin
```

et là, les plugins sont bien là.

A part le fait que firefox-bin est dans /usr/bin et pas dans /opt/firefox (???   :Rolling Eyes:  ), il semblerait que ce soit bien le même programme qui soit appelé.

J'ai vérifié que je n'appelait pas, en cliquant sur l'îcone du menu K, une routine d'initialisation de quelquechose, mais non : j'appelle bien /usr/bin/firefox-bin...

Le paramétrage de thunderbird pour lancer firefox se trouve dans le fichier user.js, et est paramétré comme suit :

```
cat  Documents/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/user.js

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.ftp","/usr/bin/firefox-bin");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http","/usr/bin/firefox-bin");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https","/usr/bin/firefox-bin");
```

donc appelle le même exécutable.

Avis à ceux qui aurait des idées pour aborder le problème !   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

je suis en amd64 et le plugin netscape-flash marche impeccablement avec firefox-pas-bin via nspluginwrapper  :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> je suis en amd64 et le plugin netscape-flash marche impeccablement avec firefox-pas-bin via nspluginwrapper 

 

oui, chez moi aussi, mais pas java....

----------

## xaviermiller

ah, devrai essayer  :Wink: 

c'est vrai que pour l'instant je suis surtout sur un "vieux" laptop en pentium-M plutôt que sur mon desktop qui roxxe sa grand-mère.

----------

## xaviermiller

ah zut, le USE nsplugin est désactivé avec sun-jdk-1.6 :'(

----------

## l_arbalette

 :Wink:   donc il roxxe sa grand-mère sans JAVA....comme moi (quand je suis dans la version compilée)

Est-ce que tu as le même phénomène sous Thunderbird, ou suis-je le seul à rencontrer cette bizarrerie ?

----------

## xaviermiller

actuellement, je n'utilise pas Thunderbird (un webmail via FF) ; et si jamais je le réutilise, je n'installe aucun plugin  :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

est-ce que quelqu'un qui aurait la même config que moi pourrait au moins me dire si je suis le seul pingouin à avoir le problème ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alligator421

Je suggererais de faire un diff entre un lsof avant et apres afin de voir les differences dans les librairies qui sont loadees.

#lsof >> fichier1

(clique le lien)

#lsof >> fichier2

#diff fichier1 fichier2

----------

## l_arbalette

 *alligator421 wrote:*   

> Je suggererais de faire un diff entre un lsof avant et apres afin de voir les differences dans les librairies qui sont loadees.

 

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette commande lsof ? Je ne l'ai pas sur mon système....

EDIT1 : OK, c'est bon. J'ai emergé lsof....je suis en train d'essayer de rendre la sortie de diff lisible....parceque là, c'est pas gagné !

----------

## l_arbalette

Le diff me sort un truc illisible parce que lsof me sort les numéros de process (enfin, je suppose)....et comme ils sont différents d'un coup sur l'autre, ça ressort comme étant une différence....

Il faut que j'arrive à virer ces numéros.

Je continue de chercher...

----------

## _Seth_

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> Il faut que j'arrive à virer ces numéros. 

 

Salut, tu peux utiliser cut

```
man cut
```

sinon je préfère faire ça en awk :

```
lsof | awk 'BEGIN { OFS = "\t" } { print $1, $3, $4, $5, $6, $7, $8 }' > lsof.log
```

Ce code est ultra-moche mais il est encore trop tôt ce matin et j'ai pas pas assez de café dans le sang pour penser correctement. Enfin, bon c'est un début.

----------

## l_arbalette

merci pour la commande (il va vraiment falloir que je me penche sur ce type de scripts !   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Bon, c'est mieux.

Mais maintenant, diff, qui fait une comparaison ligne à ligne, me sort dans la liste des différences des lignes identiques (sans doute parce que ces lignes n'apparaissent pas sur la même ligne)

ça peut se régler, ça ?

----------

## l_arbalette

bon, j'ai du raconter des bêtises, parce que finalement, je suis arrivé à un truc potable.

Mais je ne sais pas trop ce qu'on peut en tirer :

```
diff  firefox_normal firefox_via_thunderbird

2946a2947,2968

> mozilla-l     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/.parentlock

> mozilla-l

> mozilla-l

> mozilla-l

> mozilla-l

> mozilla-l     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/urlclassifier2.sqlite

> mozilla-l     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/chrome/classic.jar

> mozilla-l     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/chrome/toolkit.jar

> mozilla-l     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions/langpack-fr@thunderbird.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar

> mozilla-l     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/XUL.mfasl

> mozilla-l     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/extensions/{412395cf-187c-40a2-bc8c-3ca45ccdb3e8}/chrome/aboutconfig.jar

> mozilla-l     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/chrome/messenger.jar

> mozilla-l     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions/{847b3a00-7ab1-11d4-8f02-006008948af5}/chrome/enigmail-skin-tbird.jar

> mozilla-l     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions/{847b3a00-7ab1-11d4-8f02-006008948af5}/chrome/enigmail-locale.jar

> mozilla-l     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/panacea.dat

> mozilla-l

> mozilla-l

> mozilla-l     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/Mail/Local

> mozilla-l     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/Mail/Local

> mozilla-l     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/urlclassifier2.sqlite

> mozilla-l

> mozilla-l

2951,2952c2973,2975

< firefox-b     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arialbd.ttf

< firefox-b     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf

---

> firefox-b     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/trebucbd.ttf

> firefox-b     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdanab.ttf

> firefox-b     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdana.ttf

2954d2976

< firefox-b     /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf

2955a2978

> firefox-b     /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf

2958d2980

< firefox-b     /opt/firefox/libfreebl3.so

2960c2982

< firefox-b     /home/arbalette/.fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

---

> firefox-b     /opt/firefox/libfreebl3.so

2961a2984

> firefox-b     /home/arbalette/.fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

3054a3078,3094

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/.parentlock

> firefox-b

> firefox-b

> firefox-b

> firefox-b

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/urlclassifier2.sqlite

> firefox-b     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/chrome/classic.jar

> firefox-b     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/chrome/toolkit.jar

> firefox-b     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions/langpack-fr@thunderbird.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/XUL.mfasl

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/extensions/{412395cf-187c-40a2-bc8c-3ca45ccdb3e8}/chrome/aboutconfig.jar

> firefox-b     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/chrome/messenger.jar

> firefox-b     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions/{847b3a00-7ab1-11d4-8f02-006008948af5}/chrome/enigmail-skin-tbird.jar

> firefox-b     /usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions/{847b3a00-7ab1-11d4-8f02-006008948af5}/chrome/enigmail-locale.jar

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/panacea.dat

> firefox-b

> firefox-b

3056a3097,3101

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/Mail/Local

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/Mail/Local

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_thunderbird/urlclassifier2.sqlite

> firefox-b

> firefox-b

3071c3116

< firefox-b     /opt/firefox/extensions/inspector@mozilla.org/chrome/inspector.jar

---

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_firefox/extensions/{84b24861-62f6-364b-eba5-2e5e2061d7e6}/chrome/mediaplayerconnectivity.jar

3074,3077c3119

< firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_firefox/history.dat

< firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_firefox/extensions/{84b24861-62f6-364b-eba5-2e5e2061d7e6}/chrome/mediaplayerconnectivity.jar

< firefox-b     /opt/firefox/chrome/reporter.jar

< firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_firefox/search.sqlite

---

> firefox-b     /opt/firefox/extensions/inspector@mozilla.org/chrome/inspector.jar

3078a3121

> firefox-b     /opt/firefox/chrome/reporter.jar

3081a3125,3126

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_firefox/history.dat

> firefox-b     /mnt/LinuxDocs/arbalette/.dossier_perso_firefox/search.sqlite

3083d3127

< firefox-b     (ESTABLISHED)

3098c3142

< lsof  /proc/8062/fd

---

> lsof  /proc/8088/fd

3115c3159

< awk   /home/arbalette/firefox_normal

---

> awk   /home/arbalette/firefox_via_thunderbird
```

----------

## xaviermiller

D'après le post de kwenspc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je sais mais j'ai déjà eu des soucis assez bizarres avec ça. Et bizzarement le fait d'installer le jre et de le sélectionner par défaut réglait le pb (sous firefox notamment). Et je prends que du sun, blackdown c'est complètement "has-been".

 

à essayer  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> D'après le post de kwenspc
> 
>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Je sais mais j'ai déjà eu des soucis assez bizarres avec ça. Et bizzarement le fait d'installer le jre et de le sélectionner par défaut réglait le pb (sous firefox notamment). Et je prends que du sun, blackdown c'est complètement "has-been". 
> 
> à essayer 

 

Ah oui je précise: sous firefox malheureusement c'est toujours le jre blackdown qu'il faut utiliser et pas le jdk. Sun fait pas de plugin NS d'façon si?. Fin ça pue un max  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## l_arbalette

OK, c'est intéressant. ...mais avant, j'ai une question. Voici ma config actuelle :

```
eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.5  current

  [2]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.6

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins
```

```
eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.5

  [3]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.6

  [4]   sun-jdk-1.5  system-vm

  [5]   sun-jdk-1.6
```

```
java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Sun 32bit JRE 1.5.0.11 [emul-linux-x86-java-1.5]

3)      Sun 32bit JRE 1.6.0.02 [emul-linux-x86-java-1.6]

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.12 [sun-jdk-1.5]

5)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.02 [sun-jdk-1.6]
```

donc, même si ce n'est pas le Sun JRE classique, le java-nsplugin est bien un JRE....Que faut-il que je fasse exactement ?

----------

